# Trouble with Gigabyte Brix 2807



## Echelon117 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi,

I am actually on a project, *I* have compile_d_ an ISO of FreeBSD 10.0 64bits before to install it on a box (Gigabyte Brix GB-BXBT-2807). This box is relatively new so I have issues with _the_ network ethernet card driver. First issue with the network card*:*

FreeBSD 10.0 install_s_ properly but at boot the network do_es_n’t work; _the_ network can’t get any IP a_d_dress from DHCP and the _IP_ is 0.0.0.0*;*, but if *I* do `service netif restart && service routing restart` I obtain a correct IP address and the network works without any problem. I tried to compile with a driver from _the_ RealTek web site but _the_ same problem.

Second issue with ZFS and GEOM BDE*:* I have an encrypted partition (bde) and after attaching the partition, *I* want to create a new ZFS partition with the command `zpool create`. After that, the system is incredibly slow, the command never stop_s_, the zpool isn’t created, I can not use any ZFS command on the system and *I* am obligated to shutdown the box violently because the box is blocked. I tried to wait the end of the command more than 24 hours but it never ended. Notice*:* *I* used the same ISO on another box (Giada) without any error.

For your information, the box is a Gigabyte Brix GB-BXBT-2807:

Intel Celeron Processor N2807 up to 2.17GHz
Gigabit LAN (Realtek RTL8111G)
Could you help me please to make it work with my Gigabyte *B*rix_?_

Thank_s_ for your help.


----------

